# [SOLVED] Eton PC Camera Driver/Installer



## sk0last (Jan 30, 2011)

I need Big Help on my Eton PC Camera. Dont have the Driver CD or Installer. I been Searching on the web but I can't Find the Right Driver for my Camera.

Heres the Info:

Eton PC Camera

MOdel : 

ET356GH / ET-456GH

Others info:

USB\VID_0C45&PID_6128&REV_0101

USB\VID_0C45&PID_6128

Here's the Pic of my Camera..










Hope someone can help me on this.. Thanks A Lot in advance.


----------



## pip22 (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: Eton PC Camera Driver/Installer*

I think you're out of luck.
The last driver released for these cameras was for Windows XP I believe.
They are unlikely to go to the expense of writing Windows 7 drivers for a relatively cheap piece of kit.


----------



## sk0last (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Eton PC Camera Driver/Installer*

I already Found One..


----------

